# netstart shell script not executing on system startup



## doughy (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a FreeBSD box I use for as a netserver (nat and pppoe). it was working fine then I had to reboot and it's not coming up the way I had it. I finally executed the /etc/netstart script and the computer ran through the nat and pppoe configuration I have in /etc/ppp/ppp.conf. Is the netstart script something that should be run at boot time or is it something else?

Thanks in advance


----------



## SirDice (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm guessing there's an error in your /etc/rc.conf. Probably a missing quote.


----------



## doughy (Dec 5, 2011)

I checked my rc.conf file and couldn't find any errors. I'll post it in case I'm missing something.


```
gateway_enable="YES"
#router_enable="YES"
hostname="mercury.antilogy.net"
ifconfig_xl0="inet 192.168.2.1  netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_rl0="inet 192.168.1.2  netmask 255.255.255.0"
moused_enable="YES"
moused_type="auto"
saver="logo"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
gdm_enable="YES"
gnome_enable="YES"

pf_enable="YES"
pf_rules="/etc/pf.conf"
pflog_enable="YES"
pflog_logfile="/var/log/pflog"

ppp_enable="YES"
ppp_mode="ddial"
ppp_nat="YES"
ppp_profile="sbcglobal"
```


----------



## Abriel (Dec 6, 2011)

Try

```
ppp_mode="auto"
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2011)

```
ppp_mode="ddial"
```
Should be fine. It works on my system.

Is it just the ppp that doesn't work?


----------



## doughy (Dec 6, 2011)

yes, it's only ppp that doesn't work. I can start it after the system starts by typing:

```
/etc/rc.d/./ppp start
```


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 6, 2011)

PPPoE, huh?  This may be another case where the interface isn't up in time and netwait would help.  /var/log/messages ought to have messages from ppp not finding the interface.  See rc.conf(5).  netwait wasn't added until after 8.2-RELEASE, so using it may require updating to -STABLE.


----------



## doughy (Dec 6, 2011)

```
+Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a
+tun0: link state changed to UP
+WARNING: attempt to domain_add(netgraph) after domainfinalize()
+tun0: link state changed to DOWN
+Waiting (max 60 seconds) for system process `vnlru' to stop...done
```

This was taken out of the root's security output email. Like I said, it was working fine for a while then I rebooted and it stopped working. I'm thinking the 
	
	



```
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(netgraph) after domainfinalize()
```
 might be the culprit.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2011)

Nah, I get those too, you can ignore them.


----------

